# Speedometer



## annesjn (Dec 2, 2004)

MY speedometer is flakey. It will drop down to 0 mph. If I pull on the tripometer stick, it comes back up. Very anoying. Any suggestions?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It may be the reed switch in the speedometer head is going bad and unfortunately that requires the instrument cluster to be repaired. Although the speed sensor in the transmission should be checked. If the speed sensor is an issue, usually the ECU will have a stored code of 14 on 93-94 models and 0104 on 95-97 models.

Troy


----------

